# need some advise.



## sajith747 (Dec 13, 2008)

Dear All,

I am 32yrs male from abudhabi,working with abudhabi airport air traffic control as a assi.air traffic controller,recently i got my Air Radio Licence from General civil aviation authority,abudhabi.I have 8 years experience in aviation field. 

I would like to know what are the chances if I come over there and apply for a ATC job.Also wana know how much will be the minimum salary and other benefits for a ATC job.

Really appreciated if you can give me an advice as soon as possible.

Regards.
Sajith.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Sajith: you should have some idea of who employs ATCs .. they advertise .. and you can always check their website ..


----------

